# Racism.. alive and well



## QuickSilver (May 2, 2015)

This was shared on my FB page..  Hard to watch...  warning... language..


----------



## Ameriscot (May 2, 2015)

Oh FFS!!  There are far too many like this woman, and she is raising her kids to be racist, abusive people as well.  I feel sorry for her kids having a mother like that.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 2, 2015)

The man just started his car...  and I guess it startled the kids.. and this is how she reacts..   You are correct.. far too many people like this..  AND the woman is a stripper FFS.... and thinks she is superior..


----------



## hollydolly (May 2, 2015)

Oh I saw this last year when it went Viral on the internet.. she is a piece of low life and clearly uneducated, and given her foul language in front of her children she's probably a troublemaker towards everyone regardless of colour or creed


----------



## Debby (May 2, 2015)

Oh my....what a horrible woman!  And those little kids......poor things.  Can you imagine how she deals with them when they don't toe her line?  If she's willing to do this in public to an adult, you can bet your boots she's vile with the children.


----------



## Davey Jones (May 2, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Oh FFS!!  There are far too many like this woman, and she is raising her kids to be racist, abusive people as well.  I feel sorry for her kids having a mother like that.



Ill bet these kids have several different Fathers.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 2, 2015)

A real winner.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 2, 2015)

Tell us something we don't know, this is not news to me or shocking really.  That woman stripper should just crawl back under the rock she came from, and have her tubes tied so she doesn't create any more mini-me's who follow in her footsteps.  There's plenty of people like that around, what is even worse is when politicians who have power are racists.  http://mtcowgirl.com/2013/11/01/montana-republican-caught-using-n-word-refuses-to-resign/


----------



## applecruncher (May 2, 2015)

> Tell us something we don't know, this is not news to me or shocking really.



I agree. She’s only saying what some people think or are afraid to say out loud within earshot of minorities. Worse than that (imo) are those who say things like “I’m not prejudiced, BUT….” Or pretend they don’t know what racism is. They act all confused and get all wide-eyed.


----------



## Shalimar (May 2, 2015)

I have a dear American friend, who for decades has been what he refers to as a Kennedy democrat. Recently, he seem to have undergone what I perceive to be a negative sea change. He derisively dismisses the Baltimore situation, and states that America is not a racist country. Apparently this 'false perception' is fueled by the leftist media, and race pimps such as Mr. Sharpton. WTH? He seems so angry, and defensive, and I am at a loss to comprehend why.


----------



## koala (May 2, 2015)

The very first question that came to my mind is why did he engage conversation with her. Why did he not just drive away and leave her standing .Best action.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 2, 2015)

Maybe because stuff like this should be captured and spread across social media?   So many are in denial about the existance of racism.. Blacks face this crap all the time... Perhaps more Whites need to see it to believe it.?


----------



## Georgia Lady (May 2, 2015)

More incidents happen like this than we want to know.  Put people under truth serum and you will get the true feelings.


----------



## applecruncher (May 2, 2015)

Truth serum is not necessary.  I remember the AOL chatrooms.  Now we have message boards and lots of hate sites. Many hide behind internet and anonymity, but some don't bother to hide.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 3, 2015)

I shared an article on FB last week which was about a riot over a basketball loss and most of the rioters were white.  It pointed out that it wasn't big news and is only big news when blacks riot.  Anyway...

My cousin who lives in Arizona who rarely ever comments or posts made some comments on it which lead me to believe he is a right wing Fox news fan.  Wouldn't normally be an issue but he is coming to visit England and Scotland this summer and when he asked for hotel recommendations in Glasgow I suggested he stay with us for those few days.  I don't know this cousin well as he's 7 or 8 years older than me so we didn't play as kids. Last time I saw him (and I doubt we even spoke to each other) was at our grandfather's funeral in the 1980's.  The only thing we have in common is a love of genealogical research.  

Could be an interesting visit.


----------



## koala (May 3, 2015)

QS IMHO..... I do not condone any form of racism and dark skin people are not the only people receiving this treatment.I am not dark and it is pushed upon me at times also That is the very reason I will not have face book as a part of my life as there are too many people who wish to spread this type of message weather it be racism or otherwise for their satisfaction.It also incites others to do the same and sometimes in reverse in retaliation.Face book has a lot to answer for in this regard.
He should have not pushed her buttons at the start and he should have just driven away and left the low life possibly full of drugs or Alcoholor bothto rot in bile on the spot.
Scum like her are better ignored as pushing their buttons will wind them up and make them worse and he could have come off the worst due to her evil life.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 4, 2015)

What you see on Facebook depends totally on the friends you choose. You can choose friends who just like lighthearted banter or those who are political. FB is hardly responsible for what its 1 billion members post.


----------



## koala (May 4, 2015)

Ameriscot......well helpful Face Book........it is being peddled on this forum by friends of friends.That's my point,without FB this bile would not be spread so rapid. Then it can cause further retaliation in society.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 4, 2015)

koala said:


> Ameriscot......well helpful Face Book........it is being peddled on this forum by friends of friends.That's my point,without FB this bile would not be spread so rapid. Then it can cause further retaliation in society.



Of course it would still be spread - on the news, in newspapers.  The original video was also on a news programme.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 4, 2015)

I feel exactly the opposite... HOOORRRAY  for social media.  With our press becoming more and more a political arm and controlled by just 6 Corporations, we are at the mercy of what a handful of Million/Billionaires want us to know and how they want it spun.   People need a way to connect in an uncensored honest manor with no one dictating what can be seen and what can be shared.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 4, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> I feel exactly the opposite... HOOORRRAY  for social media.  With our press becoming more and more a political arm and controlled by just 6 Corporations, we are at the mercy of what a handful of Million/Billionaires want us to know and how they want it spun.   People need a way to connect in an uncensored honest manor with no one dictating what can be seen and what can be shared.



And why should bad news be hidden?  How do things get fixed if no one knows about them?


----------



## QuickSilver (May 4, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> And why should bad news be hidden?  How do things get fixed if no one knows about them?



It shouldn't..   I know folks who swear up and down that racism does NOT exist, because that all ended with the signing of Civil Rights legislation.  Our own Supreme court decimated key parts of the Voting Rights act.. because.. "there was no longer a need for it".   Utter nonsense.. after which States immediately began implementing voter restrictive legislation that effected primarily minorities.     If sharing videos like this makes some people uncomfortable that's too bad.  People need to know what is going on.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 4, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> It shouldn't..   I know folks who swear up and down that racism does NOT exist, because that all ended with the signing of Civil Rights legislation.  Our own Supreme court decimated key parts of the Voting Rights act.. because.. "there was no longer a need for it".   Utter nonsense.. after which States immediately began implementing voter restrictive legislation that effected primarily minorities.     If sharing videos like this makes some people uncomfortable that's too bad.  People need to know what is going on.



Racism is still there.  I remember a poll (in the 90's) asking people if they thought racism (toward blacks specifically) was much less than it used to be and there was more equality.  The majority of whites said life had improved greatly for blacks and they were treated much more equally than in the past.  The majority of blacks were just the opposite.


----------



## 911 (May 4, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Racism is still there.  I remember a poll (in the 90's) asking people if they thought racism (toward blacks specifically) was much less than it used to be and there was more equality.  The majority of whites said life had improved greatly for blacks and they were treated much more equally than in the past.  The majority of blacks were just the opposite.



Just curious, but why do you suppose that is? I mean, how can blacks contend that things in general have not gotten better for them? The only reason that I am asking and referring to blacks is because that is what you addressed in your statement. 

I take that last sentence to mean that blacks believe that things have gotten worse for them. Is this what we are to believe? Again, I am not arguing the point, just looking for clarification. This is the problem with trying to get information from the internet. People cannot read tone of voice or facial expressions. If you could, you would understand that I am only asking for more clarity to your statements.


----------



## koala (May 6, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> It shouldn't..   I know folks who swear up and down that racism does NOT exist, because that all ended with the signing of Civil Rights legislation.  Our own Supreme court decimated key parts of the Voting Rights act.. because.. "there was no longer a need for it".   Utter nonsense.. after which States immediately began implementing voter restrictive legislation that effected primarily minorities.     If sharing videos like this makes some people uncomfortable that's too bad.  People need to know what is going on.



Not feeling uncomfortable for me as I am not in your country *but spreading this across the world on FB, it can cause further retaliation in society.* 
What would you say if somebody black (as you call them) went and killed that women?????
What would white people say about blacks (as you call them) if she was killed for that ?????

More riots in the street I would say thanks to FB.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 6, 2015)

So... you are concerned for the life of this woman.. is what I hear you say.    Since this particular video was posted last year.. and the woman is as far as we know still alive, and there were no riots caused by this incident..  your fear appears unfounded.  Thanks for your concern though.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 6, 2015)

That woman was pressing _his _buttons as far as I'm concerned Koala, not the other way around.  _She's _the one who immediately confronted him for just starting his car.  _She's _the one who showed him no respect and insulted him by calling him a racial slur.  _She's _the one that was ready for a fight and wouldn't let up on him, he did nothing wrong.  By the way she was acting and talking on the phone, she was likely hopped up on methamphetamines or some other drug, she's probably the only one that was jumpy when his car started, not her foul mouthed kids.  With being a stripper, having her attitude and running her mouth like she does, she needn't worry about this video getting her beaten up or killed, she'll push someone else over the edge on her own, regardless of their race, for that future outcome.


----------



## Shalimar (May 6, 2015)

Some people, unfortunately, do an excellent job in orchestrating their own murder.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 6, 2015)

911 said:


> Just curious, but why do you suppose that is? I mean, how can blacks contend that things in general have not gotten better for them? The only reason that I am asking and referring to blacks is because that is what you addressed in your statement.
> 
> I take that last sentence to mean that blacks believe that things have gotten worse for them. Is this what we are to believe? Again, I am not arguing the point, just looking for clarification. This is the problem with trying to get information from the internet. People cannot read tone of voice or facial expressions. If you could, you would understand that I am only asking for more clarity to your statements.



I didn't say it hadn't gotten better or had gotten worse.  It had not improved nearly as much as whites think it has.  Big difference.


----------



## koala (May 7, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> So... you are concerned for the life of this woman.. is what I hear you say.    Since this particular video was posted last year.. and the woman is as far as we know still alive, and there were no riots caused by this incident..  your fear appears unfounded.  Thanks for your concern though.



I am not saying that I was concerned for the life of the women. In general, things like this can easily get out of control and which ever way you look at it things easily get switched around if he had of taken her life.
Watch the thing from the beginning again. He should have just got out of there in the beginning, why keep sitting there watching as the longer he sits there the more she will keep raving and spreading her bile.
And as I previously stated your skin can be any colour to get that sort of treatment today even when you do not do anything wrong with drinking and drug use today.
We all know that this is going on, but we do not always need reminding of it with 24/7 news stations and other forms of spreading it around.The more it is spread around the more it gets violent some times as it will get some other person worked up to attack others in the same way.


----------



## Warrigal (May 7, 2015)

In OZ that woman would have been prosecuted under our anti racial vilification laws.
It happens from time to time on public transport and with the aid of video from mobile phones the police are able to press charges.


----------



## Shalimar (May 7, 2015)

DW, she would have been prosecuted in Canada as well, for inciting hatred. Anne Coulter was once stopped at our border. After so inflaming the students at Ryerson University, that they almost rioted, she is no longer welcome in Canada. We take these provisions very seriously. Believe what you wish, vote how you wish, Communist included, but keep your filth to yourself.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 7, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> DW, she would have been prosecuted in Canada as well, for inciting hatred. Anne Coulter was once stopped at our border. After so inflaming the students at Ryerson University, that they almost rioted, she is no longer welcome in Canada. We take these provisions very seriously. Believe what you wish, vote how you wish, Communist included, but keep your filth to yourself.



Glad you keep her out.  She should be banished from the planet!


----------



## Shalimar (May 7, 2015)

Thank you Annie. She hates us, vilified Canada on faux  news. This is a good thing, one would truly hate to be endorsed by this hate monger. For some reason faux news doesn't like Canada either. Had to issue an apology at one point for vilifying statements toward our supposedly cowardly troops serving along side the American troops  in Afghanistan. Oh my, was the American gov't embarrassed over that one!


----------



## Ameriscot (May 7, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Thank you Annie. She hates us, vilified Canada on faux  news. This is a good thing, one would truly hate to be endorsed by this hate monger. For some reason faux news doesn't like Canada either. Had to issue an apology at one point for vilifying statements toward our supposedly cowardly troops serving along side the American troops  in Afghanistan. Oh my, was the American gov't embarrassed over that one!



Faux news can get my blood boiling.  When we still had Sky satellite DH would sometimes put on Faux news to 'see what the bastards are up to'.  More likely he did it to annoy me.  Anyway, we don't get it any more as we quit Sky because Rupert Murdoch earns money from the fees and we don't want to put a penny in his pocket. 

Can't remember who it was, but some right wing idiot wanted to come to the UK to give some talks, and the UK wouldn't let him in!!


----------



## QuickSilver (May 7, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Thank you Annie. She hates us, vilified Canada on faux  news. This is a good thing, one would truly hate to be endorsed by this hate monger. For some reason faux news doesn't like Canada either. Had to issue an apology at one point for vilifying statements toward our supposedly cowardly troops serving along side the American troops  in Afghanistan. Oh my, was the American gov't embarrassed over that one!




For us it's painfully obvious... FAUX news hate Canada because you exemplify things that work, and work very well..   A Government Healthcare program, and Gun control being just two.   FAUX is dedicated to pushing the agenda of Republicans and especially their uber wealthy puppet masters.  They don't want either of these things.. and claim they are not good for the country.  Canada proves otherwise.


----------



## Shalimar (May 7, 2015)

Thank you, QuickSilver. Now it makes sense. Until now, I could not understand why a news outlet in such a powerful country would concern itself with a country that is small potatoes (thank goodness) globally. However, it must be disconcerting for some to live next door to a system that refutes the big lie. Lol.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 7, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Thank you, QuickSilver. Now it makes sense. Until now, I could not understand why a news outlet in such a powerful country would concern itself with a country that is small potatoes (thank goodness) globally. However, it must be disconcerting for some to live next door to a system that refutes the big lie. Lol.




Faux hates the fact that Canada's system is cited as being successful and will do anything to run it down.  Heaven forbid people wake up and see the things that are working in Canada and begin to demand them here!!!!   Better to make their sheeple believe Canada is  horrible and nothing works there..  Don't take it personally..  It's just the propaganda arm of the GOP and a dozen or so Billionaires in action.


----------

